# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Career in Oracle

## Keerthi R

Hello all,
I've recently completed a certification course in Oracle DBA Training in Chennai. I'm in search of a job and I'm confused on how to find my perfect job. Is anyone here experienced in Oracle? I would like to get few suggestions regarding this. Please share few interview tips too. Thanks in advance.

----------


## SpywareDr

Here's a start:

Google: *Oracle DBA jobs in Chennai*
Google: *Oracle DBA interview tips*

----------


## Keerthi R

> Here's a start:
> 
> Google: *Oracle DBA jobs in Chennai*
> Google: *Oracle DBA interview tips*


Thank you so much for sharing this. I'll check this out.

----------


## sql-select

did you still search for DBA job?

----------


## mikaha21

You should search for this question on Linkedin as well. It will be easier to connect to people there.

----------

